# Need capstone for rock retaining wall



## CheerCoach (Jul 31, 2011)

I made a rock retaining wall that curves out of a cinder block base and then faced it with the same rock that was on the front of my house. The rock is a poured rock from a local company here. Their capstone is alot more than I want to pay and it is too big. So, I was thinking about doing a poured concrete capstone so I can control the color and size but don't know where to start. The back of the wall is of course cinder block but the rock on front is uneven and so spring foam forms will not work as they won't sit flat against the front. The capstone needs to be about 8" wide by about 2" thick. Any suggestions??


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Build your own custom forms and pour your own cap stones. You can shape them and color them and do whatever you need to do.
If you remove the forms while the cement is still very green you can easily chisel the face if you like that look.


----------



## CheerCoach (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks! That's what I want to do but I'm not sure how to go about building the mold. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Exterior grade plywood would be a good place to start. Do you have woodworking tools? Circular saw, table saw, Chop saw, any of that?


----------



## CheerCoach (Jul 31, 2011)

yes I have them all


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I would determine the size of the cap I wanted. Then if using 3/4 ply add 1-1/2" to that measurement on two sides to make up for the space that will be consumed by the edge pieces. Then out of the same ply rip pieces for the sides/edges and screw them together. Fill them with concrete mix.

Depending on how many you need you can make just a few boxes (forms) and use them over until you have enough.

You might install a little re-wire in the cast or a couple of pieces of re-bar.

Not too much to it.


----------



## CheerCoach (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds simple enough.. THANKS!


----------



## weberus3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Cheer Coach,
I have tried too ways at making a "curve" form with concrete. Both have worked great depend's on how much you want to spend.
1. I used "4x8 hardy board from big box store. Cut my form and applied 2-3 coats of polyurthene to the inside of the form. As long as the outside is supported it will hold the mold till the concrete starts to harden (10-12 hours later) I used this for both the sides and the bottom and did a "inlay" on the bottom part which was poured upside down style. I did the inlay with stained glass mosic and sand grouted to finish. (it was a concrete bench see it in Familyhandyman.com full step instructions).

2. I was praticing for concrete countertops. But to try my skills I made my own wall toppers for trials. I used a 4x8 "pink or green" insulation board from a big box store. Cut in strips to make my form, used plexiglass bottom for one, and used the plastic MFD covered, for one bottom. I poured 4 total 12"w x 8' long 1/2" thick. All were poured upside down style and rebar reinforced. All turned out good. 

Still haven't got the balls to do countertops yet though!


----------

